# Standard Wash Video



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Thought I'd give a video a go for my standard wash. :detailer:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Very effective for a quick wash, nice video Andy :detailer:. What wax do you use?


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Watched all that. Nice to see something a little different on a wet Saturday afternoon. Right with you on the door shuts and round the boot etc. I am sure all on here will do that! 

Thank you for posting it. :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Soul boy 68 said:


> Very effective for a quick wash, nice video Andy :detailer:. What wax do you use?


Bilt Hamber - Double Speed


----------



## Darkus (Sep 25, 2009)

Great vid - Love the wall mounted pressure washer! I didn't know these even existed! What make is it? I swear it takes me longer to get all the equipment out than clean the car sometimes!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice big garage for a modern house, lucky thing, very informative matey.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

ardandy said:


> Bilt Hamber - Double Speed


I've read it's very good, I may well purchase a tub of this for next spring. :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Darkus said:


> Great vid - Love the wall mounted pressure washer! I didn't know these even existed! What make is it? I swear it takes me longer to get all the equipment out than clean the car sometimes!


Wall.mounted???


----------



## Darkus (Sep 25, 2009)

ardandy said:


> Wall.mounted???


The pressure washer... on the wall.... ?


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

Its an electric car...thats the charger not a wall mounted pressure washer :lol:


----------



## Darkus (Sep 25, 2009)

lol no way! I thought I saw you put the pressure washer away there during the video!! .

If someone invents one that is exactly what I need. Fed up of: get extension lead out, get hose out, get pressure washer out, untangle pressure washer, etc...


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Darkus said:


> The pressure washer... on the wall.... ?


----------



## alfajim (May 4, 2011)

Great video.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I now want a wall mounted pressure washer!


----------



## ibiza55 (Feb 22, 2008)

Now that is posh, have you a vacuum in the wall too?


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Vacuum in the wall!

That's just ridiculous!


----------



## cadmunkey (Jun 8, 2015)

Great vid, at first I was thinking wtf only one bucket?? But then you mention the rinse bucket and the 2BM, so I either didn't watch properly or it was some ninja editing on your behalf


----------



## Mulder (Jan 18, 2008)

ardandy said:


> Vacuum in the wall!
> 
> That's just ridiculous!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

cadmunkey said:


> Great vid, at first I was thinking wtf only one bucket?? But then you mention the rinse bucket and the 2BM, so I either didn't watch properly or it was some ninja editing on your behalf


Don't need a wash bucket as I used the lance to spray the soapiness onto the car, therefore only needing a rinse bucket.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Nice garage 

Sent from my Vodafone Smart ultra 6


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

One of 2! #showoff


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

ardandy said:


> Don't need a wash bucket as I used the lance to spray the soapiness onto the car, therefore only needing a rinse bucket.


Hi,

Which product are you using both as a pre-wash and main wash?

Thanks


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Avalanche


----------



## captaintomo (Nov 20, 2014)

ardandy said:


> I now want a wall mounted pressure washer!


----------



## firehorse (Sep 23, 2016)

ardandy said:


> Don't need a wash bucket as I used the lance to spray the soapiness onto the car, therefore only needing a rinse bucket.


Hi,

Just to check.

I take you have tried spraying a shampoo onto the car and found it didn't make any difference whether you used the shampoo spray or the Auto Finesse Avalanche?

... which shampoos did you try and didn't find a difference?
... did you try BH AutoFoam or AutoWash through the lance?

Thanks :thumb:


----------



## cargainz (Jul 25, 2016)

Excellent stuff. I usually watch the overseas bros on youtube so its nice to watch a UK bro. :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

firehorse said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just to check.
> 
> ...


Shampoo is shampoo tbh.

I doubt anyone will know the difference. You get more 'suds' via spraying than from a bucket so I think its a better and far quicker method.


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I wonder if a pressure washer on a shelf will count as wall mounted!


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

ardandy said:


> I wonder if a pressure washer on a shelf will count as wall mounted!


I'd count it ;-)


----------



## ashleyman (May 17, 2016)

Nice video but I'm a little bit confused. Just 2 questions:

Will rubbing the brush into the snow foam whilst the car is still dirty scratch the paintwork? 
You talked about using the 2BM wash but you only used one bucket for wheels, rinse and the snow foam stage. Surely you're going to inflict damage by putting wheel stuff in the same bucket as the paint rinse?

Also, if you get a water filter you won't need to dry the car! I bought one and just put the car in the garage with the heater on instead of drying it now. Sometimes I use an air blower to blow the water off door shuts, seals and wheels. 

Tempted to a video of my routine now! Funny, I Watch your electric leaf man videos so seeing you on here was a surprise!


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I'm spraying the shampoo on so I don't need two buckets. The whole idea of 2BM is to get clean soapy water onto the car rather than rinsed in and dirty soapy water. In this case I only need a rinse bucket as the shampoo is applied by the lance.

The brush won't cause any damage and if the car was really soiled I wouldn't have but if you want to be really anal then you'd jet wash the car before reapplying the snowfoam and then brushing, but that would've increased time by introducing another snowfoam. This was aimed at the 'quick but effective wash' sort of thing. Can you be more anal? Yes. Do you need to be on a daily driver and would anyone notice? No.


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

I've done a similar method to this, however I use another foam at the beginning.

- Foam
- Pressure Rinse
- Foam
- Brush all areas 
- Foam each section as I go for the wash
- use up remaining foam on wheels
- Rinse 


I wouldn't do my door shuts before a rinse though, as you'll get loads of debris on the Mitt/Cloth like you did


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Cloth is only used for that so doesn't really matter. Remember this was a quick wash, not a perfect one. Most people who watch my channel don't wash their car let alone spend ages on it! Gotta find a middle ground!


----------



## saj1985 (Jul 30, 2011)

good vid


----------

